

Maintaining you .emacs with literate programming - codeherb
http://codeherb.com/emacs-config/

======
aiscott
I've been intrigued by literate programming since I first heard about it last
year.

Since then I've searched out many examples and I've come to the conclusion
that almost nobody understands what literate programming is!

Taking this submission as an example: It's a .emacs with some comments that
happens to use the org-mode of emacs. Commenting your code does not make it
literate!

Literate programming is the intertwining of an essay describing your program
as a narration and the code itself.

If the author had combined what he wrote in the submission's blog post with
his .emacs, that would have approached literate programming.

~~~
codeherb
I do agree with your point that this isn't literate programming. The org-babel
homepage has more references to use cases which would be considered actual
literate programming, and are quite interesting if you are interested in the
topic. This post is more of an attempt to show how you can organize your
.emacs file into manageable pieces in org-mode, rather than an attempt at
literate programming.

